# What's a good soldering iron for a novice?



## iced_theater (Jan 28, 2006)

What's a good soldering iron or gun for someone that sucks at soldering? I bought a gun type that's too big I think to use for soldering wires onto the luxeon pads, and I have a butane torch version that seems to burn anything around it from the flames even with the tip on it. Also have a regular iron that's rated at 30 watt's I believe, It's a wal-mart one.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 28, 2006)

yeah, a soldering gun is waaaay to big for flashlight electronics.
I have a cheapy soldering iron from Sears; works great. However, if you're really jump into modding/electronics, maybe it's best to invest in a soldering station from the very beginning.


----------



## GeoScouter (Jan 28, 2006)

iced_theater said:



> What's a good soldering iron or gun for someone that sucks at soldering?


 
Weller makes some nice stations. He is their low end one the WLC100. Its adjustable from 5-40 watts. You can get different size tips for it. You can get it for around $40-$50

http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/CF_Files/model_detail.cfm?upc=037103059963



I have the WES 51 and I have used it for some tiny stuff using the small tip.

http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/CF_Files/model_detail.cfm?upc=037103191311

I use to have a Radio Shack station and after getting the WES 51 one I wonder how I got along without it.

Steve


----------



## greenLED (Jan 28, 2006)

BTW, Google "soldering tips" and spend some time reading what comes up. I did, and now I can solder... most of the time


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 29, 2006)

The weller will cost you around $35-$60, depending on where you buy it. I found the temperature controlled model 15141 TL from mpja.com is sufficient for most of what I do with electrical parts. $49, occasionally on sale for less. It has a digital readout so you can see what you are setting it for. 

http://mpja.com/viewallpict.asp?dept=444&main=73

It's not as good as a metcal, but for a novice it should work well.

I have a large weller gun for the big stuff that needs tons of heat, and portables and butane for when those are needed.

Daniel


----------



## CobraMan (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a Weller WTCPT 60 watt soldering station that is fantastic. I originally bought it over 10 years ago when I was into electric powered radio controlled cars and needed a soldering iron with enough power to solder batteries - and this one can tackle that job with no problems. It has interchangeable tips so you can adjust the temperature and size of according to what you need.

It may be more than what you are looking for but I can say that if you do buy one of these you will unlikely need to every buy another soldering tool!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## rayearth (Feb 25, 2006)

My opinion is this:
1) get a really cheap pencil type iron. You may be able to score a free one from a friend who is upgrading, or buy one for <$10.
2) If you end up soldering a lot, then a Metcal is king. Heats up in about 10 seconds, very tight temperature control, bazillions of tips available. You can change tips in about 20 seconds. (Turn unit off, wait a few seconds, replace tip using special pad, turn on unit, wait 10 seconds to warm up, go use.) It is reasonably priced when bought used. I get my metcal unit for about $100. I have about $200 invested in the station, single tip handpiece, tweezer unit for SMT work, and about dozen tips. I don't think they can do much better than this.


----------



## James S (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought a soloman model from mpja.com and I am thrilled with it. Compared to an elcheapo pencil type it's MUCH easier to use and get to work right.

Dont even bother with a cheap pencil type, and the guns like you've got are well suited to high temp tasks, but not at all for individual componants.

Spend $50 or so on an adjustable one, you wont be disappointed and you might find out you're not such a horrible solderer after all, it's just that your tool wasn't suited to the job!


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 25, 2006)

GeoScouter said:


> Weller makes some nice stations. He is their low end one the WLC100. Its adjustable from 5-40 watts. You can get different size tips for it. You can get it for around $40-$50
> 
> http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/CF_Files/model_detail.cfm?upc=037103059963



The WLC100 is a pretty good deal. I found one for $40 at mpja.com. It's a very nice station for the money.

I've since upgraded to a Hakko and I don't really use the Weller any more, if you're interested PM me.

Another one to consider is the Hakko knock-off that mpja sells:

http://mpja.com/productview.asp?product=15140+TL

http://mpja.com/productview.asp?product=15141+TL

I haven't used these but I've heard they're pretty decent.


----------



## dcarch8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Consider a soldering gun. Here is what I do with a soldering gun:

1. I bend heavy gauge copper wire in a shape I want.
2. I melt the copper wire to form a big glob at the tip with a butane torch.
3. I hammer/file the glob to various shapes from fine point to large point, depends on what I am trying to solder.
4. replace the soldering tip that comes with the soldering iron.

I have made some very fine points to work on very critical soldering.

I also like the built-in light that comes with my soldering gun

dcarch8


----------



## Fusion (Mar 1, 2006)

Get this one.
There is quite a number of people here that use this model. Works good enough.

http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7307


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 1, 2006)

Fusion said:


> Get this one.
> There is quite a number of people here that use this model. Works good enough.
> 
> http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7307




They are selling the same soldering stations that MPJA sells. When the web page says "made just for us" they really mean the silk-screen'ed label was made with their name. 

The shipping from circuitspecialists was kind of high... $10.35 for an 8 oz shipment from AZ to Central Calif. If they have good, reliable service it may be worth it.

BTW, the circuitspecialists CSI-STATION2A (Digital Display Soldering Station) is the one I bought from mpja. I've been happy with it so far. Only had it a few months.

Daniel


----------



## NickelPlate (Mar 1, 2006)

The cheap 25W Radioshack pencil irons are fine, even if the tips don't last long. You can upgrade later when you really have a feel for it. I solder all the time and have a Hakko 936 station and a Hakko SMD re-work station but those are $$$.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## dca2 (Mar 8, 2006)

Question about the cheaper stations: Is the digital read out on the units worth the extra $15.00?

Dave A


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave,

I am not a heavy user, but have been soldering for over 40 years. The only problem with the analog stations is that you have no feedback as to the actual temperature. You trust that you set it for 300C and that it's holding it. With the digital it shows the select temperature when you turn the dial, then jumps back to displaying the tip temperature.

I find it nice to be able to turn it on and glanc at the display to see if it's hot yet. Even though it's only seconds to heat up, those seconds can take forever when you are sitting there with an iron in your hand. That's worth the $15 to me.

I just timed mine to see how fast it heats up. 270 c in 48 seconds, 301 C in 1 minute and 8 seconds. I have no idea how fast my weller heats up. I usually turn it on, ignore it, get busy with other things and realize an hour later that it's still on.

Daniel


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess I should have mentioned that the garage was only 45 degrees F when I did that test. That added 10 or 15 seconds to the warm up time compared to starting at a more normal temperature like 70 degrees.

Daniel


----------



## dca2 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well [email protected]#! Another $15 I've got to chalk up to this forum. 

As far as basic soldering, I think I can convince myself I know a little. I did a search soldering techniques on this forum and found a link for basic techniques. For a beginner are there tips/techniques I should get to know other than iron temp., small tips, correct size/type solder, desolder wick & tool? 

Dave A.


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 8, 2006)

The only three rules that were impressed upon me in the dim, dark ages....

1) The solder has to melt on the wires, not on the iron's tip.

2) Don't move the wire while it's cooling to a solid state.

3) The wire should not be expected to withstand any load. It should be mechanically fastened.


And the one I learned myself. 

4) If you drop an iron, don't try to catch it in mid air. Pick it up by the handle once it hits the ground.

The corrolary; always look at the iron as you pick it up. It's amazing how easy it is to find the wrong end.

Daniel


----------



## dca2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Pay day! I just ordered the digital unit from MPJA ( http://mpja.com/productview.asp?product=15141+TL ). Now I need to find something my wife needs fixed :thinking:


----------



## dcarch8 (Mar 16, 2006)

dca2 said:


> Pay day! I just ordered the digital unit from MPJA ( http://mpja.com/productview.asp?product=15141+TL ). Now I need to find something my wife needs fixed :thinking:


 
Her husband? :laughing: 

dcarch8 :devil:


----------



## dca2 (Mar 16, 2006)

:touche:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 17, 2006)

dca2 said:


> For a beginner are there tips/techniques I should get to know other than iron temp., small tips, correct size/type solder, desolder wick & tool?


Use flux, keep the tips and parts clean, tin the parts/contacts prior to the actual soldering. As I said before I learned what I know from doing a Google search on "soldering tips". No wait, that's not accurate, Master Modder Milkispit told me that I should keep the soldering tip clean (moist sponge), and melt some solder onto the tip.


----------

